

Apple Rocketed Past Microsoft In Revenue This Past Quarter By Over $4 Billion - sandipc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/28/apple-microsoft-revenue/

======
arst
_Naturally, it’s important to note that Microsoft still has a lead in profit —
$5.41 billion to $4.31 billion — but that’s because one is mainly a software
maker (huge margins), while the other is mainly a hardware maker (lower
margins)._

But comparing revenue between the two makes so much sense... What a misguided
post.

